# Railroadron in hospital after bad accident



## Tude (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey I posted a small thing in chat but that doesn't stay put. Happened last Tuesday - he hit some black ice and hit head on a rock cliff and flipped twice. Ron got cut quite badly around his head from the ice that was in the back of his SUV. His pics look like his head is loaded with zippers he has so many staples in it.  He and his girlfriend are still in the hospital. Not sure how badly she was hurt. I guess he is doing better - just had a quick conversation on FB with her. 

He is at Providence Hospital, 3200 Providence Dr, Anchorage, AK 99508. His last name is Woods if you want to mail him anything, etc.


----------



## Jaguwar (Feb 16, 2015)

UGH, glad he's ok, hope everyone else is, relatively speaking.


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been in two car incidents... that I should have been seriously hurt or dead... but walked away from with just a stiff neck. (nobody else was hurt either... )
Someone up somewhere was looking out for me. ::angelic:: Thank you universe. Sigh. 
... 
..
.

Damn I hope there is no lasting injury and hope he gets better soon. 
Get better RR.


----------



## Tude (Feb 16, 2015)

Latest update - from his girlfriend:
This is Tawny, Ron is progressing really, really well. So much better than anticipated. Thank You so much for the connection to parents that has been amazing... God is amazing all the time, I am in awe at his healing. Again Thank You..


----------



## Tude (Feb 17, 2015)

OK he's going to be in a few more days - getting the staples out. I told his girlfriend about the zippers on his head and she laughed and said they think of them as railroad tracks.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 17, 2015)

yikes best wishes brother i look forward to hearing from you soon!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 17, 2015)

yeah, wherever you're at i hope you know there's people here pulling for ya.


----------



## Art101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Might make for a cool tat a little train wrapping around the staple scars lol


----------



## Jaguwar (Feb 18, 2015)

Tude said:


> OK he's going to be in a few more days - getting the staples out. I told his girlfriend about the zippers on his head and she laughed and said they think of them as railroad tracks.


LOL Of course they do, what else?


----------

